# Finale Ligure Italy



## eli-ca rride (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi guys,

WE HAVE THE GREAT FORTUNE TO BE LOCATED IN BEAUTIFUL FINALE LIGURE, THANKS TO ITS GEOGRAPHIC CONFORMATION, THE TOWN OFFER MANY OPPORTUNITIES TO PRACTICEA WIDE RANGE OF SPORTS LIKE CLIMBING AND MOUNTAIN BIKING. FINALE IS GREAT FOR EVERYONE, FROM THE BEGINNER TO THE WORLD CUP TOP RIDERS. WITH MORE THAN 10 SUPER BEAUTIFUL SINGLE TRACK WE ARE SURE TO SATISFY EVERY KIND OF RIDERS! Eli-Ca
RRide ACCESS TO EVERY TRAILS BY MINIBUS SO YOU DON'T NEED TO PEDAL UP!! IN A TYPICAL FREERIDE WEEK YOU WILL RIDE APPROX 40 RUNS, DESCEND APPROX 20,000 VERTICAL
METRES AND OVER 200-250 KM. WITH Eli-Ca Rride YOU CAN RIDE NOT ONLY IN FINALE LIGURE, BUT ALSO IN SANREMO, MOLINI DI TRIORA AND DIANO MARINA. FOR THE ADRENALINE JUNKIES IN SEARCH OF THE ULTIMATE FREERIDE HOLIDAY Eli-Ca RRide WILL NOT DISAPPOINTW!.
BE IT THE STEEP ROCKY AND TECHNICAL TRAILS OF VALLE ARGENTINA, THE FUN AND JUMPY TRAILS OF DINAO MARINA OR THE FAST AND NATURAL FINALE AND CALIZZANO TRAILS!

look: www.elicaride.com


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Dude, I love Finale, but please loose the capitals. It does not do good to your message. Will be around again in spring to check you guys out. Could you put some more info in English on your site, sadly my Italian is not up to par.


----------



## eli-ca rride (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi,
The start is at 9 usually, anyway you can leave later if you like. Usually the starting point is in Feglino, 5 minutes drive from Finale, is a country much closer to the trails.The tour usually ends around 17, but we are serving the guests and we are very flexible hours as. Usually guests who sleep in hotels in Finale is given a shuttle service, and the morning departure is at your hotel. We have agreements with some B & B in Feglino, price from 15 € (bed only), to 50 € with dinner typical. The price for the whole day freeride is 35 euro to each. You are welcome and we will organize the perfect freeride day.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

merijn101 said:


> Will be around again in spring to check you guys out./QUOTE]
> 
> Hey buddy, When are you guys rolling up there this spring?
> 
> ...


----------



## eli-ca rride (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi guys, here there aren't snow for the moment... all trails are open...every day we ride.. so you can't wait the spring. look www.elicaride.com , we have the news for new year..bye bye


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

@Uzzi: planning is for april 24 till may 8. Niek is riding his strider bike like a little mad man. We have already been to the local bike tracks with Jappie and his daughter. We only take the trailer on double track.

Snow in the flatlands at the moment. More than 25 cm and staying. Nice to have a white x-mas, but sucks for riding. 

@Eli, don't make me jealous... I'll start crying ;-) A couple of month and we can hit some proper trails again.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

merijn101 said:


> @Uzzi: planning is for april 24 till may 8.


Ah so lets see if we may be able to hook up for a couple of days. Planning to stay at the same place I presume.


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

2 more days and we arrive in Finale for 2 weeks of Capo, Grappa, Climbing and Riding! 
Eli, are you booked already or are you happy to take some Dutchees down the hill? 
Uzzi, you have time to drop in, or are you stuck for Aussi in the summer? Will come back to you on that after Finale.


----------



## 8 1/2 (Apr 24, 2011)

edit: found the map and some singletrack already..


----------



## dividedream (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey guys!

I just stumbled upon this thread. I'm going to Savon and Finale Ligure from May 13-May 20. Bringing my shoes and pedals from the US, but was hoping for some suggestions of bike shops that would rent me a bike to bike these sweet trails yall are talking about.

Also, bringing my climbing shoes if you have suggestions of bouldering spots and places that usually have people that i could possibly sport climb with.

Thanks so much!


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

www.theultimatebikeshop.com is in town at the same place were you can get a shuttle (not the same guys as Alicaride). He has a number of different bikes and has a good rental set-up. Guys from AlicaRide seem to have some bikes as well, don't know if you can rent without shuttle. We will meet up with them for shuttles tomorrow and wednesday. Bikeshop in town also has some bikes to rent, not so much options but the dude is nice.

Loads of climbers in town, I don't know of any bouldering, but I might have missed it. There is a bivouac site at Monte Cuco were you should find many potential climbing buddies. You could also ask at the climbing shop in town.


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Did not buy the T-shirt..... but made a little vid our our fun in Finale in stead. Just the boys riding in this one, all lady's riding vid is in the making. 





[URL=http://vimeo.com/25051786]Freeride boys, Finale 2011 from Merijn Buitelaar on Vimeo.

[/URL]


----------



## enduromtb_rides (29 d ago)

Hi folks,

for those of you who want to come to Finale Ligure/Italy!

We (Enduro Rides) now also offer complete holiday packages.

So you can book the complete bike service with us. Bikeshuttle, guides, accommodation, food and airport transfer.

One week, two weeks, 4 days or only daily - no problem. From 2023 we also have in our accommodation a small bike store and various rental bikes.

In our cozy accommodation with sea view, sauna, hot tub and own restaurant you can enjoy an aperitivo after biking and look at the magnificent coast.

We can also arrange daily trips to Molini, San Bartolomeo, Varazze or San Remo. So you can enjoy the complete ligurian coast.

Have a look here www.enduro-rides.com

You can also book only the bikeshuttle in Finale Ligure with us. Bikeshuttle Finale Ligure

The closest airport is Genua, but Nizza airport would be also possible.

Feel free to contact us via your preferred channel!

*Enduro Rides*
See you guys - Ride on
Michi


----------

